# Need help decoding Frame Data, 72



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I cant seem to match these numbers on an internet search...any help decoding this would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

11th Indian said:


> I cant seem to match these numbers on an internet search...any help decoding this would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Hayes is the manufacturer of the rear frame assembly. 11/2/71 is the date of the frame assembly, 2 could be Second Shift.

6263667 is either the frame part number or it is your partial VIN number.

My rear frame section was assembled by Parrish. It is dated. It has a "1" where yours has a "2". Mine has my partial VIN above the assembly date that matches my car's VIN. It is whited-out in the photo, but it is where your 6263667 is. Check out my 2 photos here - https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/68-gto-vin-120737/


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you for the response. 

That date would match my car, the engine block and heads were also cast in November of 1971....


----------

